# Soque River



## FOLES55

Curious if anyone has any good info or thoughts on this river pertaining to its public access only areas. I have read where it is mostly private lands taking a up a large portion of the river.


----------



## mdgreco191

All I know is that you better stay on the public portion.  If you even look funny at the private areas you will get yelled at. 

I have looked into paying to fish the private spots and they are ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Jimmy Harris

There is about 3/4 of a mile of public water with easy access.  The downstream border of the public section is just below the G. C. Jackson Bridge.  You'll find a mix of stockers and big fish moving through from the private stretches on either end.  The private waters are just that, private.  The owners operate them as a business just as many landowners manage for deer and quail hunting.  Just respect the fact that they own the land, including that under the river, and pay taxes on it and you shouldn't have any issues.  In Georgia, it's up to you to be aware if you're trespassing or not.


----------



## rutnbuk

I will say if you want to treat yourself to some real fun lookup riversedgeonthesoque.com.  Ran by Alex Harris- super nice guy and his rates are the best I have seen- if you are experienced you can fish a half day or full day non guided which is not a bad deal. Huge trout everywhere you look. Kinda nice after I pay my dues battling on public water so much to catch some whoppers for a day.


----------



## russell dobbs

rutnbuk said:


> I will say if you want to treat yourself to some real fun lookup riversedgeonthesoque.com.  Ran by Alex Harris- super nice guy and his rates are the best I have seen- if you are experienced you can fish a half day or full day non guided which is not a bad deal. Huge trout everywhere you look. Kinda nice after I pay my dues battling on public water so much to catch some whoppers for a day.



I will second this. Alex is a great guy, fished a few times now and worth the money. If u do want a guide, I suggest Jacob Brewster.Here's some of the small ones from THIS Sunday. I do unguided and bo very well. They make u feel like a guest,not a custormer.


----------



## TheTroutWhisperer

Doesn't look to treacherous to wade either. Would like to take my wife over there sometime before the weather warms up and it gets crowded. Wading the Hiwassee and the upper Toccoa has about forced her into retirement.


----------



## russell dobbs

TheTroutWhisperer said:


> Doesn't look to treacherous to wade either. Would like to take my wife over there sometime before the weather warms up and it gets crowded. Wading the Hiwassee and the upper Toccoa has about forced her into retirement.



To me, it is easy wading. To get in river there are rails to hold on to when stepping in. As far as crowds, all of the Soque river companies keep people to a min. 4 or less give or take a few. Rivers edge I had to myself on one trip. U book trip, it's yours for day. This time I went with grandson and his friend. So us 3 had river all day. That's what I like about RIVERS EDGE.


----------



## TheTroutWhisperer

He's booked on Saturday.. bummer.. I'm thinking about taking a day off through the week and go over there.


----------



## TheFlyingMoose

*Fishing Riversedge*

Riversedge is a fantastic place to spend the day on the water.   I'm one of Alex's guides and fish there about every week several times.   It's a place where you really have an opportunity to catch a Grand Slam....Rainbow, Brook, Brown and Palomino Trout.  Look forward to hearing from some odd you about wetting a line there.


----------



## Kent

*Other options....*

Just a heads up.....Jimmy Harris (who regularly provides good info on this board - with no advertisements) runs an outfitting company that does trips on the Soque and other comparable troutwater in north GA. And there is no one better!

Contact Jimmy if you're looking for some trophy NGA trout.


----------

